# Snow came late this year



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No, I'm not plowing yet, but by tomorrow I might. Got 2 1/2 inches right now and still coming down. Usually got snow on the ground by Halloween, but it's been in the mid 60s until this afternoon.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's been in the 40's /50's,here,with lows in the 20's ,but we're expecting snow by Monday.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Please don't be sending your left overs our way TB,ground here about 1" snow  warming trend starting later today...40's Sat,50's Sun,might..might reach 70's Mon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got 6 inches on the ground and it's still snowing. Might plow in the morning.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Action pics needed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Action pics needed.


I might let it pack because every damn time I first plow, I wind up moving large chunks of lawn and put most of my driveway gravel on the lawn.


----------

